# Westin Nanea - observations



## luv_maui (Jun 8, 2017)

I just submitted my 2300 word review for TUGGERS.  Some general comments:  supposedly only 1/3  full, a large shallow pool (4ft max), and two "plunge" pools, for those needing a more traditional adult pool, WKORVN and WKORV is close but a little bit of a walk since separated by the park.  The non-lock off units I know were dictated in building, but that lack of flexibility, higher maintenance fees, and non-mandatory status makes a purchase here not a good choice from my perspective.  Our guests periodically did smell the sewage and asked us, so definitely noticeable at times.

Only Oceanfront and resort view categories with many resort views having ocean views.  The building 3 ocean front units however are set back a ways too.  

This resort will have transformation as it completes the other 4 buildings, adds additional items to the marketplace like fresh meats, etc.

Nice addition, but I personally wouldn't want to own here.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2017)

I can easily smell the sewer plant emissions (often) from the north-side of WKORVN when walking north along the path - so of course the odor will be at Nanea.
I am sensitive to the sewage smell of beta-mercaptoethanol (BME) - perhaps due to the hours in labs using BME for cell culture and protein denaturation. Robin is less sensitive.  Not everyone has same sensitivity to smell BME (not unlike asparagus...).


----------



## BootCampChick (Jun 10, 2017)

luv_maui said:


> I just submitted my 2300 word review for TUGGERS.  Some general comments:  supposedly only 1/3  full, a large shallow pool (4ft max), and two "plunge" pools, for those needing a more traditional adult pool, WKORVN and WKORV is close but a little bit of a walk since separated by the park.  The non-lock off units I know were dictated in building, but that lack of flexibility, higher maintenance fees, and non-mandatory status makes a purchase here not a good choice from my perspective.  Our guests periodically did smell the sewage and asked us, so definitely noticeable at times.
> 
> Only Oceanfront and resort view categories with many resort views having ocean views.  The building 3 ocean front units however are set back a ways too.
> 
> ...




Hi luv_maui, thanks for posting your review of Westin Nanea and the link to your photos.  Very enjoyable (and helpful)!


----------



## farsighted99 (Jun 16, 2017)

where is your review??? would like to read it.

I went on Trip Advisor, and apparently almost everyone who stayed there since it opened just love it.  Fantastic!   Can't wait to go next year....


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 16, 2017)

farsighted99 - The reviews are linked at the top of the page under Resort Reviews, but this is a member's only section.


----------



## dss (Jun 17, 2017)

We are wrapping up our week here at WKORV and did the owners tour, including a stop at Nanea. A few thoughts to add to the mix, taken with a full disclaimer that some of this was told to us be our VSE sales rep.

- While there is reciprocity with all the pools right now, they are planning to discontinue that once Nanea is completed and that that a distinct property. Personally I don't see how they enforce that unless they go full wristband, but as a South owner, I think that's great as I think most people wind up at "our" pool anyway
 - They are definitely making it a more of an  "aspirational" property. The unit furnishings are a bit more modern/higher end, the TV's in all rooms are much larger. Beautiful full dinner tables on the lanai (though I still prefer the lounge chairs we get in OFD at South). There is a nice "walk in pantry" in the kitchen, etc... 
 - That all being said, to echo the sentiments above, I wouldn't want to own here. Beyond the obvious (it's voluntary, and no lockoffs), the lack of sleeper sofas means these these units sleep less than units at the other properties. 
 - Rep claimed that they were 25% sold already, which I find very hard to believe. The tour was a bit of a harder sell than i'm used to for owners update (we got the full touring experience with the "closer" and the explorer presentation at the very end) but nobody could give me a satisfactory explanation why I should move from a mandatory property to a voluntary property and into a unit that holds fewer people and can't be locked-off. They are banking hard on the "new shiny object" sales approach, and that certainly will appeal to some people.
- Since there was a lot of recent talk of pool access. The pool is somewhat small (at least to me) and they added two smaller plunge pools in an interior courtyard with a lot of chairs back there. Will be interesting to see how this all plays out. I noticed a LOT more gazebos in general this time at the property, a well as huge increase in the amount of the "two chair" rentals with the awning you pull over. FYI The Gazebos at Nanea were also overproduced imo. They come with a fridge, a large flas screen TV and a couch area, but only space for two lounge chairs. And they cost twice ($250!!) what the four lounge chair gazebo's cost at WKORV for a daily rental. We didn't see a single gazebo occupied but I'm sure that some of the people willing to pay $120k for a week there won't blink at another $250 for a daily gazebo rental.


----------



## Southdown13 (Jun 25, 2017)

Just got back from a seven night stay at the Westin Nanea. The landscaping, building exterior, and interior design looked great. The resort is still under construction, but the exterior scaffolding at the uncompleted sections have been removed. Construction noise wasn’t too bad, but for short periods of time we could hear sawing, hammering, and drilling.

I reserved a three bedroom unit and a two bedroom resort view unit using StarOptions for our party of eight. I requested Building 1 and received 5th floor units in this building. It seemed like the three bedroom was about the same size as the two bedroom unit with the exception of the added third bedroom and foyer. The three bedroom corner unit had 3 king beds in each bedroom, a very large foyer, and an oceanfront facing lanai.



Unit 1512




Unit 1509

Initially, I was concerned about the lack of kitchen counterspace, but the table in the middle of the kitchen worked well for prepping a meal for eight. It was a small inconvenience when trying using multiple appliances at the same time because it was hard to fit and operate a blender, rice cooker, and can opener in the short counterspace between the sink and stovetop. It was nice having an oven for baking and warming. Dinner on the lanai with eight people was a little tight, but it was workable, and everyone enjoyed the outdoor dining experience.






Since the resort was not fully complete, the pool area did not seem that crowded. Unoccupied lounge chairs were plentiful, although most of the thatched umbrellas were taken by late morning. The northern courtyard plunge pool/water feature area is projected to open in July. This area will be adult oriented, and the two plunge pools are very small. We tried a few small plate items from the Inu Pool Bar which were ok. The Mauka Makai Restaurant is fully operational, but we didn’t dine there. Overall, we had a great stay, and this resort worked well for our large group.


----------



## JulieInCA (Jun 29, 2017)

We are here right now and in the same room 1509 as shown above. I love this room and the view is amazing! Pretty good for "resort view."  It is going to be a great week!


----------



## Denise L (Jul 8, 2017)

I grabbed an exchange into a two bedroom for October and I have until tomorrow to cancel it.  Does anyone know when the resort is supposed to be complete so that there is minimal construction noise?  Any advice on requests for the two bedroom view, or do I just request ocean view and high floor and hope for the best?  For those of you who have been here, do you think that it's a good exchange?  I might get the E-Plus option in case a two bedroom opens up at North or South.  

I wasn't sure where to ask these questions...there are a lot of threads about Nanea .  I want to see it and experience it, but I also love my home resort (WKORV), so am partial to the convenience of the original timeshares.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 8, 2017)

It won't be complete until 2018, but the major construction is done for the most part.  You probably won't be able to put in a request until check-in on a II exchange.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Denise L (Jul 8, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> It won't be complete until 2018, but the major construction is done for the most part.  You probably won't be able to put in a request until check-in on a II exchange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk



Thanks, Denise.  When in 2018 is it supposed to be complete?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 8, 2017)

I don't think a firm date has been published

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasputinj (Jul 9, 2017)

When I was at Nanea a week ago they were saying completion would be in October. I think with the layout of Nanea don't hold out hope for a good ocean view. I did not like there was not a drink of the day there and the restaurant while it was nice was a bit overpriced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 9, 2017)

No 'Drink of the Day'? 
That will change...


----------



## PamMo (Jul 9, 2017)

My brother-in-law and family were at Nanea last week and they loved it! They got an oceanview unit (we bought them a week when it was "on sale" on Interval) and they thought it was every bit as nice as their stays with us in WKORVN. They had no problem getting a palapa overlooking the beach every day.


----------



## Denise L (Jul 9, 2017)

PamMo said:


> My brother-in-law and family were at Nanea last week and they loved it! They got an oceanview unit (we bought them a week when it was "on sale" on Interval) and they thought it was every bit as nice as their stays with us in WKORVN. They had no problem getting a palapa overlooking the beach every day.



Nice to read this.  I was wondering if I would be disappointed with Nanea after staying at WKORV for the past 14 years or so, and whether I would be sad to stay somewhere else.  I'm planning to go with some good friends and we have two 2-bedroom units right now.  Part of me really wants to experience the new resort and part of me just wants the super familiar feeling of my home resort.  It's Maui, right, so what's not to like?  The drink of the day can be margaritas in my villa .  Chances are I won't have to ask that the mattress be replaced since it will be so new!  Is there underground parking?


----------



## secord (Jul 10, 2017)

The parking is in a separate building in front of the entrance to the resort. It is not underground.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 10, 2017)

What I didn't consider until seeing the photos is that by not offering lockoffs, they don't need to chop up the lanai. I really, really like that. If it was 2-3 feet deeper it would be even better, but it's still a nice improvement over the other two sections, IMO. 

Having a 3 bedroom with 3 king beds is also nice for those traveling with couples, which is my normal MO these days.  I actually had to bypass some great rental options for my upcoming trip to Aruba because the 2nd bedroom had twin beds.  I'm on vacation in a romantic place with my husband; I'd like to sleep in the same bed, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## farsighted99 (Jul 10, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> What I didn't consider until seeing the photos is that by not offering lockoffs, they don't need to chop up the lanai. I really, really like that. If it was 2-3 feet deeper it would be even better, but it's still a nice improvement over the other two sections, IMO.
> 
> Having a 3 bedroom with 3 king beds is also nice for those traveling with couples, which is my normal MO these days.  I actually had to bypass some great rental options for my upcoming trip to Aruba because the 2nd bedroom had twin beds.  I'm on vacation in a romantic place with my husband; I'd like to sleep in the same bed, thankyouverymuch.



To each his own.  I'd rather have double beds in the second bedroom.  I have two adult children (boy and girl) and they don't want to sleep in a king bed together.  We're getting a 2 bedroom when we go in 2018,  and one will have to sleep on the couch.  Don't have the points for a 3 bedroom (we bought a 1-bedroom at Nanea, already stretching it).


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 10, 2017)

farsighted99 said:


> To each his own.  I'd rather have double beds in the second bedroom.  I have two adult children (boy and girl) and they don't want to sleep in a king bed together.  We're getting a 2 bedroom when we go in 2018,  and one will have to sleep on the couch.  Don't have the points for a 3 bedroom (we bought a 1-bedroom at Nanea, already stretching it).



Understandable. Many hotels solve these competing interests (couples want one bed; others may want 2 singles) by having 2 queens in the same room.  Doubt there is room for this in the Nanea layout.


----------



## farsighted99 (Jul 10, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> Understandable. Many hotels solve these competing interests (couples want one bed; others may want 2 singles) by having 2 queens in the same room.  Doubt there is room for this in the Nanea layout.


They are all kings.  Some hotels have two beds they can put together as one king.  That works a lot better.  But, oh well.


----------



## Denise L (Jul 10, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a Nanea building to request, assuming that I can even request anything there eventually?  The two bedrooms only sleep 6 now?  I would retrade to WKORV or WKORV-N, but I haven't seen any two bedrooms show up there, and hardly any one bedrooms either.  One advantage to staying there for the first time is that I can take photos .


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2017)

The 2 bedrooms at Nanea are not lock-off, and yes, they do sleeps 6, plus an optional roll-away if requested.  They are 1,260 sq.ft. which is comparable to 1,230 at WKORV-N. 

If you would like to see pictures, there are a lot of photos in the Nanea photos sticky, at the top of the forum.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Denise L (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks, DeniseM!  I did look at the photos and layouts.  I am surprised that it appears that the one bedroom villa doesn't have the separate tub and shower, is that accurate?  Maybe I was looking at old layouts.  And the two bedroom adds on the true Master bathroom side with the separate tub and shower.  I love the WKORV one bedrooms and studios that both have the big separate shower and tub.  The lanai looks narrow, as people have pointed out.  I think I'm excited to try something new, maybe .


----------



## JulieInCA (Jul 10, 2017)

We just returned from a week in Nanea last Thursday. I hope I can offer some insights. It is an amazing property. We have stayed previously at WKORV- N before and we like this much better. 

If you haven't gone through this entire thread, go up and look at the picture that shows the view from the lanai for room 1509. I didn't take that picture but we stayed in that exact room also. The view is THAT good. In fact, my husband preferred it to what other true ocean front views would be. The sun is so powerful at sundown, I don't get how your lanai is even usable in the late afternoons. This would apply to any ocean front view at any location so that is just my opinion there.

The entire property has a better view of the ocean than the other two villa properties. It feels a little "higher" so that even just walking around the main pool and restaurant area, you have a very clear ocean view. 

For building numbers, obviously Building 1 is a winner. If you are on the opposite side from where I stayed, you will still see the ocean and that green area between Nanea and the North. Super quiet if you like that. Some do. I like hearing the activity from the pool. But a simple closed sliding glass door shut that out when needed. 

Building 2 and Building 4, at least rooms that face inward will totally give you the feel of Building 6 in the North. We stayed on the first floor of the North's Building 6 last year. We really enjoyed the quiet privacy and the easy access to walk to the pool area from outside our lanai. That was what I was hoping for at Nanea, but we totally lucked out with the higher floor and view. 

Building 8 is among that whole side that was not completed when we went. But I would imagine that an inside property facing room would be as spectacular as our Building 1. 

Your opinion of Buidings 7,6,5, and part of 4 I think will largely depend on what you are looking for. It will feel very private. It will totally be the "adult" side of the property because I can't imagine why the families with younger kids would choose to sit there (unless mom and dad need a getaway). Or maybe if you were late getting to the pool and you really needed to find a chair in the shade, you could do well there. I have teenage boys now, so for me, I could actually see moving over to a chair in that area when I had had my fill of the larger combos of families playing Marco Polo at the pool. 

That said, I was a little surprised at just how many families with younger kids were staying there. Clearly these two and three bedroom places really lend themselves to the big family trip. Lots of groups with grandparents, aunts, uncles, and cousins. It took a day or two for us to figure out that the pool area is the favorite place of the younger kids, while the ocean and beach is the place for the teens and young adults. Makes sense. We spent a lot of time on that beach. It is very flat and you can go out rather far without getting smashed by big breaks. Lots of space to spread out and find your own "area."

The rooms are great. Loved the space and the layout. My post is long enough, but if there were questions I would be happy to answer.  In short, anyone concerned about whether or not you will like it as much as the North and South villas, I think you will be pleased.


----------



## JulieInCA (Jul 10, 2017)

Also wanted to add that the lanais have rectangular tables with 6 chairs. Not the seating for 4 shown in the picture above.


----------



## Rasputinj (Jul 11, 2017)

JulieInCA said:


> Also wanted to add that the lanais have rectangular tables with 6 chairs. Not the seating for 4 shown in the picture above.



I felt like the table was tight once you have people on both sides of the table.

There was a lot of little kids at the pool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jul 11, 2017)

Going there in October and looking forward to it having seen the reviews on here. Looking at the floor plan those doors that open outwards and miss the lanai/balcony look a little dangerous but I guess we'll get used to it once we've lost one or two of the kids over there


----------



## CBGrundee (Jul 12, 2017)

Southdown13 said:


> Just got back from a seven night stay at the Westin Nanea. The landscaping, building exterior, and interior design looked great. The resort is still under construction, but the exterior scaffolding at the uncompleted sections have been removed. Construction noise wasn’t too bad, but for short periods of time we could hear sawing, hammering, and drilling.
> 
> I reserved a three bedroom unit and a two bedroom resort view unit using StarOptions for our party of eight. I requested Building 1 and received 5th floor units in this building. It seemed like the three bedroom was about the same size as the two bedroom unit with the exception of the added third bedroom and foyer. The three bedroom corner unit had 3 king beds in each bedroom, a very large foyer, and an oceanfront facing lanai.
> 
> ...



My husband and I went to Maui, June 1st -June 8th and had to stay at Kaanapali due to Nanea being over booked. We walked over to check out Nanea since we have 1/1...I don't know how you took that shot of the pool but the pool is not that big. I remember the sales rep telling us the pool was massive. Yeah, Massive..Pffff! 

Anyhow, how many building are complete and which buildings were completely hands off? If you dont mind sharing that would be great.


----------



## farsighted99 (Jul 12, 2017)

CBGrundee said:


> My husband and I went to Maui, June 1st -June 8th and had to stay at Kaanapali due to Nanea being over booked. We walked over to check out Nanea since we have 1/1...I don't know how you took that shot of the pool but the pool is not that big. I remember the sales rep telling us the pool was massive. Yeah, Massive..Pffff!
> 
> Anyhow, how many building are complete and which buildings were completely hands off? If you dont mind sharing that would be great.


Overbooked!!!  Are you a Nanea owner?  If you are, I'd be furious.

Does this happen often?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2017)

I am guessing that the OP means that they _could not make a reservation_ at their home resort (Nanea) and so they made a Staroption reservation at the north or south phase instead.  Not that they checked-in at Nanea, and got bumped to the other phases.  I suppose it's possible that they were actually bumped, but I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Southdown13 (Jul 12, 2017)

CBGrundee said:


> My husband and I went to Maui, June 1st -June 8th and had to stay at Kaanapali due to Nanea being over booked. We walked over to check out Nanea since we have 1/1...I don't know how you took that shot of the pool but the pool is not that big. I remember the sales rep telling us the pool was massive. Yeah, Massive..Pffff!
> 
> Anyhow, how many building are complete and which buildings were completely hands off? If you dont mind sharing that would be great.



Buildings 1-3 and a portion of building 4 were open when we were there June 16. Buildings 5-8 are scheduled to open in October 2017 according to the GM. He mentioned 190 units were complete with about 200 units under construction.

See this link for the resort map, post #8:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/nanea-photos-only.232353/

I wouldn’t call the size of the main pool at Nanea to be massive, but it did seem comparable to WKORVN/S. I hope the main pool doesn’t get too crowded when the resort is complete since there are only two very small plunge pools in the adjacent courtyard area.


----------



## farsighted99 (Jul 12, 2017)

Southdown13 said:


> Buildings 1-3 and a portion of building 4 were open when we were there June 16. Buildings 5-8 are scheduled to open in October 2017 according to the GM. He mentioned 190 units were complete with about 200 units under construction.
> 
> See this link for the resort map, post #8:
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/nanea-photos-only.232353/
> ...


Half of Nanea is still being built?  Wow.  No wonder the sales guy told us to forget 2017.... (we bought a year ago)  LOL....  How loud are the hammers?


----------



## Southdown13 (Jul 13, 2017)

farsighted99 said:


> Half of Nanea is still being built?  Wow.  No wonder the sales guy told us to forget 2017.... (we bought a year ago)  LOL....  How loud are the hammers?



We were around the pool area only a few days, and the construction noise was intermittent, but it wasn’t bad. We lounged in the area near Building 8, and we could hear some hammering and drilling noises coming from inside the building, but it didn’t prevent me from taking a nap.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 13, 2017)

The pool at WKORV-S is noticibly larger than WKORV-N.
Look how far B2 and B3 are apart compared to buildings at north complex.
We don't really use the pools - we hang at ocean/beach, but prefer the openness of the south resort.
I guess when google updates their maps - we will see relative sizes better for Nanea, perhaps comparable to the north, but the Nanea pool profile doesn't look like it come close to south's size.


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 17, 2017)

Sorry for the thread hijack, but I'm wondering what the hotel taxes were on the 2 bedroom for the week?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2017)

It depends on the unit, but in the range of $15 - $18, per night.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jul 31, 2017)

Southdown13 said:


> Just got back from a seven night stay at the Westin Nanea. The landscaping, building exterior, and interior design looked great. The resort is still under construction, but the exterior scaffolding at the uncompleted sections have been removed. Construction noise wasn’t too bad, but for short periods of time we could hear sawing, hammering, and drilling.
> 
> I reserved a three bedroom unit and a two bedroom resort view unit using StarOptions for our party of eight. I requested Building 1 and received 5th floor units in this building. It seemed like the three bedroom was about the same size as the two bedroom unit with the exception of the added third bedroom and foyer. The three bedroom corner unit had 3 king beds in each bedroom, a very large foyer, and an oceanfront facing lanai.
> 
> ...


Quick question...Just using some deductive reasoning. You were in 1509 on the 5th floor and we just got an II exchange stating 1609 for unit number. Would that be one floor above your 1509 unit picture so essentially view would look a lot like your 1509 view? How did you like being in building 1 otherwise? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bhrungo (Jul 31, 2017)

Does anyone know if all 3 bedroom units are oceanfront?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Jul 31, 2017)

bhrungo said:


> Does anyone know if all 3 bedroom units are oceanfront?


Yes! 
Also, If you own OF options then you can also book 2BR OF units at 12 Mos for a longer period.


----------



## Southdown13 (Jul 31, 2017)

tegs_1980 said:


> Quick question...Just using some deductive reasoning. You were in 1509 on the 5th floor and we just got an II exchange stating 1609 for unit number. Would that be one floor above your 1509 unit picture so essentially view would look a lot like your 1509 view? How did you like being in building 1 otherwise?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Yes, that unit is right above, so same view. We liked Building 1 for the view and location, although at times it was a little noisy from the kiddie water play area and cabanas below. Let us know if you receive that unit for your II exchange.


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 31, 2017)

My II confirmation for late November listed a unit number of 1108, so we'd be ostensibly on the ground floor   I'd appreciate learning later if other II exchangers get the same unit as on their confirmation. TIA
It's still Maui-Hawaii, so we're satisfied


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 1, 2017)

No - Westin doesn't assign the same unit as the one on the II confirmation.


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 1, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> No - Westin doesn't assign the same unit as the one on the II confirmation.


Thx Denise. I won't get my hopes up, but for a unit in a not too noisy spot.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 14, 2017)

dss said:


> - That all being said, to echo the sentiments above, I wouldn't want to own here. Beyond the obvious (it's voluntary, and no lockoffs), the lack of sleeper sofas means these these units sleep less than units at the other properties.



Confused about your statement about the lack of sleeper sofas.  Each of the units has a sleeper sofa in the living area of the unit.  Therefore each unit sleeps two additional adults above the number of King beds in the unit.

Yes, a two-bedroom lockoff would sleep 8 instead of the 6 in the Nanea format but to say there is a lack of sleeper sofas is somewhat misleading without explaining.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Oct 10, 2017)

Currently at Nanea. Overall observations a beautiful resort (as you'd expect from Westin) and much bigger than I expected it to be after seeing the bare land and then the fenced off land for so many years. Most comments in line with ones already seen on here. Kitchen counter space is very limited, so much so that they even put the paper towel holder in the walk in pantry? Dining table is close enough to use as an island and nice to have a table to seat 6. Same on the balcony but it does make it very crowded out there. Here with our 18 month old grandson so the sand pool and play areas are really nice for him. Main pool does seem very small, OK this week but could become very crowded when the resort is full. There are many villas (~33%) with parking lot or close up neighboring property views so I'd imagine some people's dream vacations (especially through SO or II) are going to be ruined by that fact. I half expected a poor view having a SO reservation but got 2507 (photos on another thread) with views across the open space. Road noise is definitely noticeable as is the 'beeping' of the reversing alarm on the shuttle buses that use the end of building 2 as their turnaround point.

Did an owners update. For Nanea they wanted $52K for 230,000 SO EOY, 125K SPG points EOY and 60,000 SPG points incentive. $2K/year MFs. For that they would take back our Lagunamar at what we paid ~$16K plus $36K new money. When we politely declined they offered 110,000 SO EOY (can't remember any SPG points or incentive) for $26K new money. Declined again so they wrapped up with the explorer package, 7 nights in a studio at WKORV-N for $2.8K. No thanks, we already own there.

All very tempting but the whole deal was a non starter for me - Nanea don't even have a tea kettle in the villas


----------



## blondietink (Oct 10, 2017)

We toured Nanea 2 weeks ago and though the 2 bedroom villa we were shown was gorgeous!  However, we were quoted new money similar to what you were, and we said no thanks. We went to the pool area for a day and thought it was OK, but seemed crowded for shoulder season.  I did like that it seemed to have more palapas for shade than the other resorts. Seemed to have lots of grilling stations. There were also people bringing around glasses of ice water to your lounger.  Kiddie area seemed nice, but heard a couple on the walkway from North carrying a small child that they liked the Pirate pool area at North better.  If we have a change to stay there we will, but otherwise we prefer North.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Oct 11, 2017)

blondietink said:


> We toured Nanea 2 weeks ago and though the 2 bedroom villa we were shown was gorgeous!  However, we were quoted new money similar to what you were, and we said no thanks. We went to the pool area for a day and thought it was OK, but seemed crowded for shoulder season.  I did like that it seemed to have more palapas for shade than the other resorts. Seemed to have lots of grilling stations. There were also people bringing around glasses of ice water to your lounger.  Kiddie area seemed nice, but heard a couple on the walkway from North carrying a small child that they liked the Pirate pool area at North better.  If we have a change to stay there we will, but otherwise we prefer North.



Our grandson liked both Nanea and the Pirate Pool at the North/South, only a short walk so nice as long as the reciprocity between resorts continues. Minimal construction noise this week (some drilling) and it looks like they are doing the final fittings and furniture installations in the buildings 7/8 so expect the resort to be fully open soon. The garden area over that side is very nice and very quiet at the moment, plunge pool to ourselves.

33% sold according to our update. When I mentioned the parking lot view units their spin on it is that you are buying at parking lot view prices but with a good chance to get a great ocean view as long as you reserve at the 12 month window. I must admit they are very persuasive, even to a veteran of saying no at 12 years of owner updates and someone who reads this site regularly. I was almost tempted until I did the math


----------



## blondietink (Oct 11, 2017)

I was surprised they let us take the paperwork they presented their math for purchasing on.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Oct 12, 2017)

blondietink said:


> I was surprised they let us take the paperwork they presented their math for purchasing on.


They whisked our paperwork away pretty quickly but I think I remembered the main points. If we wanted 'more Maui' as they put it, weighing up $52K for 230,000 SO at Nanea EOY against $5-6K resale for 148,100 EOY at WKORVN to add to what we already have there didn't take a mathematical genius. They'd have to have upped the incentives many fold.


----------



## blondietink (Oct 12, 2017)

Still have the paperwork. 155,000 annual Staroptions for $61,225 plus $895 closure costs. Total $62120. Minus $25,990 for our SVV unit for $36,130 new money. plus 60,000 Starpoints and 4 of those certificates to buy more Starpoints. First use year of 2019.


----------



## farsighted99 (Oct 12, 2017)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Our grandson liked both Nanea and the Pirate Pool at the North/South, only a short walk so nice as long as the reciprocity between resorts continues. Minimal construction noise this week (some drilling) and it looks like they are doing the final fittings and furniture installations in the buildings 7/8 so expect the resort to be fully open soon. The garden area over that side is very nice and very quiet at the moment, plunge pool to ourselves.
> 
> 33% sold according to our update. When I mentioned the parking lot view units their spin on it is that you are buying at parking lot view prices but with a good chance to get a great ocean view as long as you reserve at the 12 month window. I must admit they are very persuasive, even to a veteran of saying no at 12 years of owner updates and someone who reads this site regularly. I was almost tempted until I did the math



Don't believe anything they say. They lie.  They told us we could easily resell and used WKORV resell rates (Nanea wasn't open at the time and obviously never had a resale); didn't explain "Voluntary" vs. "Mandatory"...   and a great deal of other things.  We never would have bought into Nanea if we had really known what was going on. And had no idea how hard it would be to make a reservation for the 81,000 home options we signed up for.  I didn't find TUGBBS until much later.  The place is gorgeous, but all that money upfront is basically lost. Hopefully we'll get use out of it for awhile, but am still mad that I fell for it.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Oct 13, 2017)

farsighted99 said:


> Don't believe anything they say. They lie.  They told us we could easily resell and used WKORV resell rates (Nanea wasn't open at the time and obviously never had a resale); didn't explain "Voluntary" vs. "Mandatory"...   and a great deal of other things.  We never would have bought into Nanea if we had really known what was going on. And had no idea how hard it would be to make a reservation for the 81,000 home options we signed up for.  I didn't find TUGBBS until much later.  The place is gorgeous, but all that money upfront is basically lost. Hopefully we'll get use out of it for awhile, but am still mad that I fell for it.


I'm not sure how quoting WKORV/N resell rates, even as Mandatory resorts, would be a great selling point because from what I see on Redweek they are reselling at an average of around 20-25% of developer pricing. 

I think it was your previous comments I had in mind when I asked a question about the SO they were selling and the flexibility of reserving 1,2,3 bed at the 12 month window. The sales 'closer' seemed to indicate that your options were 'targeted' at a specific villa size/view category when I made a comment that 'with such a low inventory of 1BR units wouldn't purchasers of a low number of SO for 1BR simply be overwhelmed by the purchasers of more SO targeted at 2BR/3BR looking to downsize and take more days in a 1BR'. I should have pressed for more detail but by then I was on my 3rd free coffee and 6th cookie.


----------



## dsmrp (Oct 13, 2017)

Going to Nanea next month.  How much do they push to get you to agree to an owner's update or presentation?
We did external exchange instead of star options this time, so I'm kinda expecting more push on getting us into a presentation.
With previous stays at other resorts, we were asked maybe a couple of times, we said no, and they usually let us be.
They could see our units were already in network.  But this will be our first stay at a resort in active sales 

thanks,


----------



## ValleyGirl (Oct 13, 2017)

We love the points/presentation.  If you keep asking questions then the presentation will go on and on and on and then you will feel obligated to go through several "closes" and then finally end up saying no to the explorer package.  The "offer" will continue to come down from the initial High Ball to what seems an affordable Low Ball.  If you are patient you will not feel a lot of pressure but it will last more than hour depending on your interaction.  Practice these mantras
"Uh- Huh", "That's Nice", "No were not interested" - repeat!
On the other hand you can expect to receive "Trade Up" offers as well.  They will give you a trade for Vistana and "then you will be in network with star points" for only 35,000 - yada yada yada.
Good Luck


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Oct 16, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> Going to Nanea next month.  How much do they push to get you to agree to an owner's update or presentation?
> We did external exchange instead of star options this time, so I'm kinda expecting more push on getting us into a presentation.
> With previous stays at other resorts, we were asked maybe a couple of times, we said no, and they usually let us be.
> They could see our units were already in network.  But this will be our first stay at a resort in active sales
> ...



Don't know how hard they push as we've always said yes to them. I suppose they might 'up' the incentive to attend if you knock them back initially. To me it's a chance to learn a bit more about what's going on (although admittedly most of that is already published on here) and take advantage of a free breakfast/coffee/cookies etc. I suppose it depends how much you value 90 mins of your vacation time as the $100 resort certificate we got didn't even cover the taxes on the 2BR at Nanea.


----------



## farsighted99 (Oct 16, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> Going to Nanea next month.  How much do they push to get you to agree to an owner's update or presentation?
> We did external exchange instead of star options this time, so I'm kinda expecting more push on getting us into a presentation.
> With previous stays at other resorts, we were asked maybe a couple of times, we said no, and they usually let us be.
> They could see our units were already in network.  But this will be our first stay at a resort in active sales
> ...



I own a one-bedroom at Nanea. You mean when I show up next January they are gonna hound me to go to one of these?  LOL!  fat chance.  Fool me once....


----------



## taterhed (Oct 17, 2017)

farsighted99 said:


> I own a one-bedroom at Nanea. You mean when I show up next January they are gonna hound me to go to one of these?  LOL!  fat chance.  Fool me once....



I'm sorry you're so bitter.  It's coming across very loud and clear.

Your bitterness and regret won't get your money back.  It will ruin your vacations if you let it.
As a friendly and kind gesture, I suggest you focus on using and enjoying your vacations.  The resort is a very nice (looking, I've not stayed there) resort and the area is idyllic.

As I've said before, I'm glad we rescinded, cancelled and bought resale.  But, I often feel that I would have spent more quality vacation time--time that is now lost to me--with kids and family if we had just purchased from the developer years ago.  Money comes and money goes....but the kids grow older and those opportunities with family and friend do NOT ever come back.

The resorts will not 'hound' you for updates, but they will certainly use every resource to offer you incentives for updates at every turn.  Check-in, hang tags, free food, courtesy desks etc....  Don't answer the phone, reply to the voicemail if required.  (use cell phones for personal communications)
If you say no, and please don't ask again.....then it generally stops.  Firm, resolute politeness is the correct response.  If you feel that your vacation is being denigrated or imposed-on by the folks trying to 'up-sell' you, then simply, politely ask to speak to a manager.  Explain that your vacation is being impacted, negatively, by sales efforts.  Get the name, time, date and details.  If you are still being pursued or inhibited, then call corporate and get a real person on the phone.  Not a lowly, hourly phone operator, but an actual CS rep in corporate.  Send the information including the manager's name, date, time comments etc....  This will likely cure your problem for quite a while.

My opinion?  Be firm, polite and stoic.  "No thank you, I'm not interested....please do not ask me or my party during the rest of our visit?  Thank you!"   This is likely all you need.  The employees will prefer polite honesty over angry retorts etc....

Enjoy your time....it's an amazing opportunity to be able to vacation on Maui that most people dream about.
Time is fleeting.....


----------



## Moparman42 (Oct 19, 2017)

I just returned from Nanea on my first owner stay.   I am a first time owner and bought from the developer over a year ago.  I will say I had some buyers remorse and was hoping I wouldn't regret purchasing Nanea instead of WKORV.   I spent 7 days there and even walked through WKORV for an apples to apples comparison.   I am actually glad I bought my timeshare from the developer.  the SPG and Marriott gold for extra points had brought me back twice since I purchased and this was my first owners use.  I like the updates as they give me points and/or activities.   I am actually considering purchasing a EOYE week to go with my odd week I own now.   From the developer.  I was looking at resale WKORV and I can find them for about 7-9k (2 bedroom) when I can purchase direct for about 3 times that with all the flexibility of a developer property.  It really all comes down to how you use it, IF you use it..   So, the Nanea is gorgeous and they are working out the new resort kinks.  and the owners update is all about who you are and where you are in life.   want more? then get an offer and an explorer package, if not, take the sunset sale and relax..    nobody says you HAVE to buy, and you will almost always learn something you didn't know.  almost...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 19, 2017)

Arg...


----------



## r1lee (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow,  talk about promotion. I like the part of "who you are and where you are in life"


----------



## Moparman42 (Oct 20, 2017)

r1lee said:


> Wow,  talk about promotion. I like the part of "who you are and where you are in life"



I know it sounds weird, but purchasing my first timeshare was a great move for me and my wife.   Nobody ever says that it it even sounds strange when I say it.   But I took my first vacation at 45 years old and this purchase got me to maui 4 times since.    so, for me it works.   I talked my kids out of it as they are not ready.  If it sounds like a promotion, it's just because I am actually happy with my purchase.   Of course, when I go to sell it, my tune should change dramatically..  lol..    As far as my quote, it makes sense.  I was in the right place for a timeshare to work for me, my kids aren't.   something to consider before anybody buys one, whether developer or resale..      but just so you know, I am a real person, real first time owner, real first time stay at Nanea..   not paid in any way, although that would be real nice..  I may have to look into that.


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2018)

Moparman42 said:


> I know it sounds weird, but purchasing my first timeshare was a great move for me and my wife.   Nobody ever says that it it even sounds strange when I say it.   But I took my first vacation at 45 years old and this purchase got me to maui 4 times since.    so, for me it works.   I talked my kids out of it as they are not ready.  If it sounds like a promotion, it's just because I am actually happy with my purchase.   Of course, when I go to sell it, my tune should change dramatically..  lol..    As far as my quote, it makes sense.  I was in the right place for a timeshare to work for me, my kids aren't.   something to consider before anybody buys one, whether developer or resale..      but just so you know, I am a real person, real first time owner, real first time stay at Nanea..   not paid in any way, although that would be real nice..  I may have to look into that.



Happiness is the most important thing is buying a timeshare. I am happy to hear you are happy with your purchase. We are also new to timeshares, having only been involved with timeshares for less than a year. We have had some great vacations for much less than it costs to stay in a small hotel room. TUG has been super helpful to us in learning how to effectively utilize our timeshares. TUG has saved us many times from making mistakes.


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2018)

blondietink said:


> Still have the paperwork. 155,000 annual Staroptions for $61,225 plus $895 closure costs. Total $62120. Minus $25,990 for our SVV unit for $36,130 new money. plus 60,000 Starpoints and 4 of those certificates to buy more Starpoints. First use year of 2019.



What did you buy? Where, what size, what view? Is it annual or EOY?


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 28, 2018)

Moparman42 said:


> I know it sounds weird, but purchasing my first timeshare was a great move for me and my wife.   Nobody ever says that it it even sounds strange when I say it.   But I took my first vacation at 45 years old and this purchase got me to maui 4 times since.    so, for me it works.   I talked my kids out of it as they are not ready.  If it sounds like a promotion, it's just because I am actually happy with my purchase.   Of course, when I go to sell it, my tune should change dramatically..  lol..    As far as my quote, it makes sense.  I was in the right place for a timeshare to work for me, my kids aren't.   something to consider before anybody buys one, whether developer or resale..      but just so you know, I am a real person, real first time owner, real first time stay at Nanea..   not paid in any way, although that would be real nice..  I may have to look into that.



I was in same boat (busy life, little vacationing) for years - and bought Vacation from SVO (VSE) - luckily I found TUG in time (Dec 2015) and rescinded $70K WKORVN OF (now $20K?)  - and bought multiple resale Westin VOIs - we love them and have great vacations.  It can be done w/o buying from the Developer.
We are about to enjoy 17 nites on Kauai, and then 19 in Maui in Sept.
Always try and make the most out of the vacation purchase - regardless.
Enjoy.


----------



## blondietink (May 28, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> What did you buy? Where, what size, what view? Is it annual or EOY?



It would have been annual, but we did not buy anything.  Kept our SVV and Lagunamar.  Hawaii is not an option for us on a regular basis due to the airfare from Buffalo, NY and the fact we have to pay for 4 people.


----------



## Vacationgoer (Jun 6, 2018)

Anyone has experience to rent out your Westin Nanea weeks? We became owners in March this year, in fact, own quite a bit, with the idea to rent our weeks/options out to cover maintenance costs, but have not pursued any rentals yet. Any experience and advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Jun 6, 2018)

Vacationgoer said:


> Anyone has experience to rent out your Westin Nanea weeks? We became owners in March this year, in fact, own quite a bit, with the idea to rent our weeks/options out to cover maintenance costs, but have not pursued any rentals yet. Any experience and advice would be much appreciated.


We rented our 2BR Resort View July 4th week for 3,500. This more than covers our Maint fee.  We used this week in 2017 but were unable in 2018.  Used Red Week.


----------



## dlca1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi All

Was hoping to get some recommendations for Nanea building # requests.
- This is via StarOptions. We own Ocean View at WKORVN, but there was no availability and thought we would give Nanea a try.
- We have two little kids.

Thanks in advance!
dlca1


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 9, 2018)

dlca1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Was hoping to get some recommendations for Nanea building # requests.
> - This is via StarOptions. We own Ocean View at WKORVN, but there was no availability and thought we would give Nanea a try.
> ...



Bldg #1 is closest to the ocean, walking path, and the kiddie pool, man made beach area.


----------



## Vacationgoer (Jun 14, 2018)

ValleyGirl said:


> We rented our 2BR Resort View July 4th week for 3,500. This more than covers our Maint fee.  We used this week in 2017 but were unable in 2018.  Used Red Week.


Thanks for the reply. Here are two questions: 1. In Westin Nanea, which one is easier to rent out, 1BR or 2BR (both resort view) villa? 2. You said you used Redweek to rent yours out, I have used Redweek too but never used TUG to rent out. Any insights about the pros and cons using Redweek as opposed using TUG to rent Westin Nanea weeks? Look forward to any replies.


----------



## farsighted99 (Jun 14, 2018)

Vacationgoer said:


> Thanks for the reply. Here are two questions: 1. In Westin Nanea, which one is easier to rent out, 1BR or 2BR (both resort view) villa?  ....



Nanea has 1, 2 and 3 bedroom units.  Most are 2 bedroom.  One-bedroom units are hard to come by.


----------



## dlca1 (Jun 14, 2018)

@dsmrp Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## BeefyToes (Sep 2, 2018)

Just a little more information. Just got back from our stay at Nanea and a presentation. They are currently at 47% filled (though the second time I inquired later on in the presentation, he bumped it to 50% filled).


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Vacationgoer said:


> Thanks for the reply. Here are two questions: 1. In Westin Nanea, which one is easier to rent out, 1BR or 2BR (both resort view) villa? 2. You said you used Redweek to rent yours out, I have used Redweek too but never used TUG to rent out. *Any insights about the pros and cons using Redweek as opposed using TUG to rent Westin Nanea weeks?* Look forward to any replies.



I've rented units using each.  No reason not to advertise in both; it increases your exposure at minimal price.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 3, 2018)

BeefyToes said:


> Just a little more information. Just got back from our stay at Nanea and a presentation. They are currently at 47% filled (though the second time I inquired later on in the presentation, he bumped it to 50% filled).



Do you mean 47/50% sold?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyToes (Sep 3, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Do you mean 47/50% sold?



No, I believe it's 47% sold. I took the reference of 50% as the sales rep rounding the percentage up.


----------



## BeefyToes (Sep 3, 2018)

farsighted99 said:


> Nanea has 1, 2 and 3 bedroom units.  Most are 2 bedroom.  One-bedroom units are hard to come by.



Also, their bedrooms do not have lockoffs so a one bedroom is only a one bedroom, their two is only a two, etc. I enjoyed their 2 bedroom stay (went in late August). The developer pricing is just really steep especially for a non-manadatory resort.


----------



## Vacationgoer (Sep 22, 2018)

I have two weeks (each, 2 bedroom villa) of Westin Nanea to be rented in July 2019. As of now, it seems there are 3 options to post them:
1. Redweek
2. TUG
3. VRBO
Which one would be most recommended for a Hawaii/Maui week in July? Any advice and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vacationgoer (Sep 22, 2018)

vacationtime1 said:


> I've rented units using each.  No reason not to advertise in both; it increases your exposure at minimal price.


Hi Robert, did use Redweek or TUG or VBRO to rent them out?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 22, 2018)

Vacationgoer said:


> Hi Robert, did use Redweek or TUG or VBRO to rent them out?



I don't own Nanea so I have never rented it out.  I have rented out other Hawaii units with TUG and Redweek.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 22, 2018)

VRBO is significantly more expensive, and the rental rules favor the renter.  Personally, I wouldn't use it.

I use both Redweek and TUG.


----------



## divenski (Sep 22, 2018)

Is there a map or doc which shows where the 2-br OF units are located at Nanea? My understanding is that there are only eight of them, and based on the room floorplans and pictures, it looks to me that they are the N/S front corner units of Bldg 4. This means they are set back and look over the main pool area and including some rooftops. But I don't which info is accurate. TIA


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 22, 2018)

It may take a little work to decipher this map - it looks like there are 10 2bd. OF, in Bldg. 4, and 6 2bd. OF, in Bldg. 8.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 23, 2018)

Based on the resort map - it looks as if the 2Bd OF are  in 1x14, 4x10 and 8x10.
Not sure how B6 would be OF.
B4 OF rooms look like they are only the top 3-4 floors - so that would only be 15-16 2Bd OF Villas.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap (Sep 23, 2018)

We were in Building 2 on the outside. Although not tecnically OF, had a nice side view of the ocean.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 23, 2018)

I think the discussion was on the 2Bd villas that were designated as OF.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 23, 2018)

Based on those maps, it appears that the 3 Bdrm OF and the 2 Bdrm Center OF have fabulous views. Others, not so much.  However the OF at the end of Bldg 4 are probably similar to the OF at Hyatt Kaanapali that over look the pool then the ocean.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 23, 2018)

The hallways at Nanea would be a great setting for a horror movie.
 
the person that choose the carpets and wall color should not be in the design profession.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 23, 2018)

They really need a more quiet method for the Shuttle turnaround- that beeping reverberates throughout the entire section of Nanea in that area - especially with the parking structure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canesfan (Sep 23, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> The hallways at Nanea would be a great setting for a horror movie.
> 
> the person that choose the carpets and wall color should not be in the design profession.
> 
> ...





The person who designed the entire resort should be fired!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Sep 23, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> The hallways at Nanea would be a great setting for a horror movie.
> 
> the person that choose the carpets and wall color should not be in the design profession.
> 
> ...



For what it's worth, we were told the carpets in the hallways represent the different colors of sand on the island.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 24, 2018)

controller1 said:


> For what it's worth, we were told the carpets in the hallways represent the different colors of sand on the island.



It is not the carpets - the painting scheme clashes (esp with doors as same color as walls - same color as carpets) and lighting is odd.
Walking down our hall has a weird optical illusion effect often used in horror movies, or dream sequences.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2018)

> Based on the resort map - it looks as if the 2Bd OF are in 1x14, 4x10 and 8x10.
> Not sure how *B6* would be OF.



Sorry - I wasn't very clear and I edited my post above:  The map I posted was given to a 3 bdm. OF owner at the time of purchase - _not sure if things have changed since then_, but according to the map:

Bldg. 1 - the OF units are all 3 bdm.
Bldg. 4 - 10 units, 2Bd. OF (2nd floor and higher?)
Bldg. 8 - _6 units_, 2Bd. OF (not Bldg. 6)

It would be strange if they gave owners a map at purchase, and then made material changes later, but you know sales people...


----------



## YYJMSP (Sep 24, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> They really need a more quiet method for the Shuttle turnaround- that beeping reverberates throughout the entire section of Nanea in that area - especially with the parking structure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yah, not sure why they don't just use the porte corchere to loop around instead of going to the end of the road by the park, and then backup and turn around


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 24, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Sorry - I wasn't very clear and I edited my post above:  The map I posted was given to a 3 bdm. OF owner at the time of purchase - _not sure if things have changed since then_, but according to the map:
> 
> Bldg. 1 - the OF units are all 3 bdm.
> Bldg. 4 - 10 units, 2Bd. OF (2nd floor and higher?)
> ...



The CCRs will list the exact units and types.

I looked tonight - based on floor plans (balconies) - the 2 true OF buildings look like the 3Bds are on corners and the 2Bd in center.  The balconies are 2-1-2 with the 2Bd having a single balcony.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 24, 2018)

Lots of sandy browns





with sandy brown doors






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 24, 2018)

LOL...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 24, 2018)

LOL David.  I thought that the WKORV-N hallways were long...Can't imagine hauling our snorkel gear down that hallway!


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Sep 24, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they designed it so not to upset people with color blindness 

I saw on another post that you hadn't scored a great room at Nanea. Are you in 3310 above reception with the view of the parking structure? You should add a post to the 'views from the lanai thread' so people can see what a 'resort view' at Nanea could entail


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 24, 2018)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Looks like they designed it so not to upset people with color blindness
> 
> I saw on another post that you hadn't scored a great room at Nanea. Are you in 3310 above recept with the view of the parking structure? You should add a post to the 'views from the lanai thread' so people can see what a 'resort view' at Nanea could entail



Yes we are - in a 2Bd.
I would recommend staying away from the PL view - but again we are spoiled with OFD. And beggars can’t be choosers - meaning... this was 5 nites for $625 including car rental and $75 resort credit. with sales pitch mandatory.  
They did offer to move us - but we had already settled in.  If we were here for longer - definitely.  Then again, may not bother others.  The reverse beeping by the Shuttle every 20 mins is annoying - and the lights from PL. (and general car noises...).
Other than that... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the photos. We have a 1 bdrm Nanea reserved for 5 nights with points via the Marriott Hotel portal. Hope they don't give us a parking lot view but I don't have high hopes. If view and PL noise is too annoying, we have an overlapping night with a 2 bdrm Maui Hill week so may opt to leave early and go there.  Like you, this will be coming after a week's stay in an OF unit.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 25, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. We have a 1 bdrm Nanea reserved for 5 nights with points via the Marriott Hotel portal. Hope they don't give us a parking lot view but I don't have high hopes. If view and PL noise is too annoying, we have an overlapping night with a 2 bdrm Maui Hill week so may opt to leave early and go there.  Like you, this will be coming after a week's stay in an OF unit.



Just be wise on villa locations when checking in - stay away from those facing PL (I did not).
They offered a move, but it was too late.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 25, 2018)

Other than asking for a 1 bdrm without a PL view, is there a particular building or location I should request?

Does it help to call in advance? Or certain room numbers I should avoid?


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Sep 25, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Other than asking for a 1 bdrm without a PL view, is there a particular building or location I should request?
> 
> Does it help to call in advance? Or certain room numbers I should avoid?



I don't think there are any 1BR with PL views. The problem is they are so short of 1BR it looks like they are 'upgrading' people to 2BR with PL views.

As for the beeping of the reversing shuttle, that was my only negative on our stay there and we were in 2509 overlooking the open space.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 25, 2018)

Frankly I was surprised that they were offering 1 bdrm units on the hotel site for 4th of July week given I have heard that owners can't get reservations.

Good to know that there are no 1 bdrms with a PL view.  Perhaps I will decline the "upgrade" if it has a PL view and see what they offer(!)


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Sep 25, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Frankly I was surprised that they were offering 1 bdrm units on the hotel site for 4th of July week given I have heard that owners can't get reservations.
> 
> Good to know that there are no 1 bdrms with a PL view.  Perhaps I will decline the "upgrade" if it has a PL view and see what they offer(!)



I apologize but I was mistaken. I based my reply on memory and on looking at the resort map posted on page 4 of this thread where I thought all 1BR we situated as infill on the inner corners of the units. However, looking at the schematic also posted on page 4 it seems there are 1BRs on the outer corners too, some of them facing the PLs. Sorry!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 26, 2018)

PL View - 3310


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 26, 2018)

IMO Your view is better than I thought. At least you can see the mountains and there is some space between the hotel and garage.  At Ko Olina the parking lot shadows the balcony and you look right into the garage.

Perhaps you could notify management of the shuttle back-up noise as they must not be aware given they don't stay there and there is a simple solution to use the roundabout.


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 26, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> IMO Your view is better than I thought. At least you can see the mountains and there is some space between the hotel and garage.  At Ko Olina the parking lot shadows the balcony and you look right into the garage.
> 
> Perhaps you could notify management of the shuttle back-up noise as they must not be aware given they don't stay there and there is a simple solution to use the roundabout.



seriously now, who designs some of these resorts? Cannot parking views be avoided? Don't they realize how much owners value the view?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 26, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> seriously now, who designs some of these resorts? Cannot parking views be avoided? Don't they realize how much owners value the view?



They managed with WKORVN.
I am not complaining as we are on a Nanea Preview that they allowed even as an VSN Owner.
A bargain - and if anyone wants an invite - send me a PM.

$625 for 5-nites 1Bd, including $185 towards car rental and a $75 Resort Credit
(may be slightly off on cost and rental)
the resort credit helps offset occupancy fee and/or parking fees.
Also, since it comes with daily housekeeping - you can GoGreen and get breakfast buffet credits (3 of them) - a $20 value each.
90 min standard VSN Timeshare presentation required.
PM me if you would like info for contact.

We tagged the 5 nites onto our 2 week stay - worked great.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Sep 27, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> IMO Your view is better than I thought. At least you can see the mountains and there is some space between the hotel and garage.  At Ko Olina the parking lot shadows the balcony and you look right into the garage.
> 
> Perhaps you could notify management of the shuttle back-up noise as they must not be aware given they don't stay there and there is a simple solution to use the roundabout.



They were informed about it when we were there a year ago but it looks like so far they have decided not to do anything about it or can't do anything about it as the reception turnaround might be too tight, too low or too congested.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 27, 2018)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> They were informed about it when we were there a year ago but it looks like so far they have decided not to do anything about it or can't do anything about it as the reception turnaround might be too tight, too low or too congested.



Perhaps if they get enough complaints and emerges in TripAdvisor reviews they may decide to address it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 27, 2018)

To those that PM’d me regarding Nanea Invite - I am traveling home and will follow up then (Fri-Sat).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vacationgoer (Sep 27, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> VRBO is significantly more expensive, and the rental rules favor the renter.  Personally, I wouldn't use it.
> 
> I use both Redweek and TUG.


Good to have your insights into VRBO. I did a little homework, and it looks VRBO charges owner 8% commission if a unit can be rented out.


DeniseM said:


> VRBO is significantly more expensive, and the rental rules favor the renter.  Personally, I wouldn't use it.
> 
> I use both Redweek and TUG.


Good to have your insights into VRBO. I did a little homework, and it looks VRBO charges owner 8% fees if a unit can be rented out -- 5% commission + 3% each transaction. Is this reason that you think VRBO expensive?  Mimi


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2018)

Yes - If you rent it on Redweek - your total fees are about $50.  Its a flat fee (membership + Ad.) 

If you rent it on TUG - your total fees are $15 per year - just your TUG membership.  NO rental fees.


----------



## triangulum33 (Sep 28, 2018)

We explored Nanea on our owners update yesterday. 
They told us there are only 14 units that face outward (PL). 

We didn't care for the decor and it had a cheap feel to it that North and South don't have.  

Adria and I had an interesting conversation about the room layout.  If you are staying with family or close friends, and you eat most of your meals together, the Nanea gives you much better dining space. While the lockoff, forces all 6 of us to cram into the 1bd to eat and hang out, it would be much more comfy at Nanea.  Since there are only 3beds, though, it woud make it harder on us with kids and friends.  Plus you do loose some of the privacy and Independence the lockoff gives you.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 28, 2018)

triangulum33 said:


> We explored Nanea on our owners update yesterday.
> They told us there are only 14 units that face outward (PL).



What exactly does that mean? Outward (PL)?

UPDATE: Perhaps PL means parking lot?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 28, 2018)

triangulum33 said:


> We explored Nanea on our owners update yesterday.
> *They told us there are only 14 units that face outward (PL). *
> 
> We didn't care for the decor and it had a cheap feel to it that North and South don't have.
> ...



It looks like a whole lot more that 14 PL (parking lot -- actually multi-story parking structure) view units according to the site plan David posted at #86 above.  More likely it is 14 units times the number of floors.

I will do onsite research in December -- hopefully NOT from a PL view suite (Interval exchange).


----------



## controller1 (Sep 28, 2018)

vacationtime1 said:


> It looks like a whole lot more that 14 PL (parking lot -- actually multi-story parking structure) view units according to the site plan David posted at #86 above.  More likely it is 14 units times the number of floors.
> 
> I will do onsite research in December -- hopefully NOT from a PL view suite.



I just reviewed the site map I received in March and you've hit the nail on the head. There are 14 units per floor which face the parking lot.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 28, 2018)

controller1 said:


> I just reviewed the site map I received in March and you've hit the nail on the head. There are 14 units per floor which face the parking lot.



14? LOL

I took a short video - wish I could post directly here
although B3 has only 3 floors - and B5 has the workout room.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Sep 28, 2018)

The 3 outward facing units in Bldg 8 don't have the best of views either because the property next door is only 15'-20' away but I suppose it beats PL (and at least they won't hear the beep...beep... from there )


----------



## beachlynn (Oct 1, 2018)

I wanted to add some observations about Nanea that our friends offered us after going on WKORV explorer pkg. Their first room was terrible and not clean, as in toilet not flushed after the previous guest used it. The front desk moved them and the room was awful and looked at the electrical area. The noise was so loud they couldn't open the window. They had no lanai as they were in a studio. Why would management give potential customers such a crappy room if you are trying to entice them to buy?
So our friends went down to Nanea where another couple they knew were on an explorer pkg. They had upgraded them to a 2 bedroom so our friends didn't even stay at WKORV. Our friends have stayed with us in building 5 and building 8 at WKORVN. She said hands down they liked our villas better, clearly she didn't experience OFD which is another animal altogether. These were some observations:
The sewer smell was really bad. Our friend who was a guest at Nanea got out of his car and commented on the bad the smell was and the valet acted as though they didn't know what he was talking about. Our friends said that they didn't want to stay on their lanai for very long because it smelled so bad. I was there in Feb and never smelled anything. I was there in Oct 2016 and never smelled anything either. So is it intermittent?
Speaking of eating on the lanai, they said there was no light on their lanai. They brought a lamp out on the lanai so they could see what they were eating. 
She hated the kitchen layout. The counter space is too small and if you are eating at the table it is hard to use it as a prep area. If you don't cook in much then it might not be an issue but we cook when we are there.
The dishwasher is awkwardly located. My friend said that a water ends up on the floor as you bring the dishes from the sink to the dishwasher.
The lack of space where the lock off area would be was troublesome. We usually set our snorkel bags and rented beach chairs in that area and they missed having that option at Nanea.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 1, 2018)

beachlynn said:


> I wanted to add some observations about Nanea that our friends offered us after going on WKORV explorer pkg. Their first room was terrible and not clean, as in toilet not flushed after the previous guest used it. The front desk moved them and the room was awful and looked at the electrical area. The noise was so loud they couldn't open the window. They had no lanai as they were in a studio. Why would management give potential customers such a crappy room if you are trying to entice them to buy?
> So our friends went down to Nanea where another couple they knew were on an explorer pkg. They had upgraded them to a 2 bedroom so our friends didn't even stay at WKORV. Our friends have stayed with us in building 5 and building 8 at WKORVN. She said hands down they liked our villas better, clearly she didn't experience OFD which is another animal altogether. These were some observations:
> The sewer smell was really bad. Our friend who was a guest at Nanea got out of his car and commented on the bad the smell was and the valet acted as though they didn't know what he was talking about. Our friends said that they didn't want to stay on their lanai for very long because it smelled so bad. I was there in Feb and never smelled anything. I was there in Oct 2016 and never smelled anything either. So is it intermittent?
> Speaking of eating on the lanai, they said there was no light on their lanai. They brought a lamp out on the lanai so they could see what they were eating.
> ...



The smell is not continuous.  It depends on wind, and perhaps processing by the waste treatment plant.  It could go from bad to no smell at all.  It was really bad a few times.
Note: the smell is beta-mercaptoethanol which has different sensitivity between individuals. My sensitivity is much more than Robin’s.
I am familiar with the smell from my experience with protein electrophoresis (biochemistry).

We spent no time on the Nanea balcony (unlike our WKORV stays).
Mainly because it wasn’t conducive due to overall noise (and occasional smell).

The lack of counter space was an issue. In fact, it lead us to cook less often (that and the BBQs were quite a distance away. Just making coffee took up the only usable counter space.

The soaking tub (IMO) is a waste of space - and the moving wall between the bedroom and bathroom is a bad design (although it looks cool).  I don’t want to sleep with an open bathroom area, and getting up at night to use the toilet for Robin is a hassle (move wall from corner, and cross bathroom in dark). Bad design.

We did like the pantry area.
The couch was more comfortable than our WKORV couch.

The parking fee... 
it costs $15/day to self-park (this totally sucks).  The valet is only $5 more, but personally do not want to depend on the valet to pickup/dropoff our vehicle.  And the tipping that goes along with it...
And certainly do not want to pay $15/day to self park.

I like the foyer of the WKORV villas - it gives separation from villa and hallway noise, and makes it feel more secluded.  We never hear anyone in our WKORV villa except occasionally the people in the adjoining lock off coming and going.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 1, 2018)

Nanea Shuttle Noise - Reverse Beeping
(with highway background)






This goes on about every 20 minutes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 1, 2018)

Front of Westin Nanea taken from Parking Lot






seems like more than 14 villas with a PL view


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 1, 2018)

We spend a LOT of time on the Lanai so view and aesthetics are important (unless it is for a couple of days during a stay extension.)

It's very odd that they would design so many PL views when they are trying to maximize profits on selling units. Between the noise, smells and view aesthetics you would think they would want to build more units with a garden view similar to WKORVN. Sorry to see that they did not pay more attention to the customer experience.

Between the PL views, and the non-Mandatory nature of Nanea, owners will find that the values of the Island view units will plummet more quickly.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 1, 2018)

I think the 1Bd issue at Nanea is a real problem - from what I have heard here and meeting owners.  I let them  (Sales) know this during our presentation.  The whole HomeResort option structure is problematic.
Great resort if you have a 3Bd OF - but the lack of 1Bd villas is a problem.
I think we ended up in a 2Bd because of the lack of 1Bd availability.  I heard this from a few owners.  Some people - like us - only travel together as a couple.  I understand that the lack of lock offs at Nanea is at root of the issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 1, 2018)

Nanea has no "Island View" designated deeds - about 15% of the villas are Ocean Front, and all of the rest are lumped in together as "Resort View."  

So owners who make their reservations late, Staroption reservations, and II exchangers, are the most likely to get the parking lot views.

I'm sure that the sales people make it seem like owners will never get assigned to those undesirable locations.


----------



## beachlynn (Oct 1, 2018)

My friends also thought the 2 ponds were wasted spaces.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 1, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> I think the 1Bd issue at Nanea is a real problem - from what I have heard here and meeting owners.  I let them  (Sales) know this during our presentation.  The whole HomeResort option structure is problematic.
> Great resort if you have a 3Bd OF - but the lack of 1Bd villas is a problem.
> I think we ended up in a 2Bd because of the lack of 1Bd availability.  I heard this from a few owners.  Some people - like us - only travel together as a couple.  I understand that the lack of lock offs at Nanea is at root of the issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



FWIW...we were able to reserve a 1 bedroom on the HHonors site for the July 4th week and yet we are hearing that owners are not able reserve the 1 bedroom units. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 1, 2018)

Everything seemed crammed around the pool and pond area. More so than with WKORV/N.

One upside is that we got out and about more while staying at Nanea.  At WKORV - we barely leave the resort area other than walking - and spend most days on beach.

The beach and ocean off of WKORV/N are much better. We went down there over going to Nanea beach.

An upside to Nanea is that it is close to Dukes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 1, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> FWIW...we were able to reserve a 1 bedroom on the HHonors site for the July 4th week and yet we are hearing that owners are not able reserve the 1 bedroom units. Doesn't make sense.



Not sure how any rooms are available at Nanea (or WKORV/N) would be available on HHonors site on July 4th week. That is more than 8 months away...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 4, 2018)

Hmmm...

https://saverocity.com/thedealmommy/2017/09/29/westin-kaanapali-vs-westin-nanea/

Just noticed this was from 2017.  I guess Google saw I was at Nanea... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Oct 4, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> https://saverocity.com/thedealmommy/2017/09/29/westin-kaanapali-vs-westin-nanea/
> 
> ...



Yes quite a few inconsistencies in that, easy to spot I suppose for us that have been going there for 15+ years. I also need to give her some advice on how to survive without a rental car. Still if it takes her 10 minutes to walk from Nanea to WKORV-N then I suppose the hour and a half to get to Times Market would be a problem


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 4, 2018)

Ridesharing is now on Maui, and growing out of the same need that started Uber/Lyft in first place.

For those afraid - then you are limiting yourself on a fear that may be misguided by media reports. Actually much more unsafe to be a Driver (same with Taxis).
Especially Maui... as ‘shady’ Lyft/Uber Drivers would take an extreme risk as they have IDs on file.
My many experiences with Lyft/Uber Drivers has ranged from fine to fantastic although yet to use in Maui as we have a car. But could have used one returning from a Luau a few years back - unfortunately Ridesharing is relatively new on Maui.
YMMV


----------



## darius (Oct 5, 2018)

I really appreciate all of the comments on the Nanea resort.   Our family really enjoys this resort, but the first time we did stay in a "resort view" room - which had a view of the "out house" between the North property and Nanea.   This room location also got the sewer smell from time to time - which did not occur, in our experience with the Ocean Front rooms, perhaps due to location and ocean proximity. 

We decided we would then only stay in a 3 bedroom OF (or 2 bedroom OF) so we purchased ocean front options (resale) and are extremely pleased with the purchase so far. 

However,  if we had to stay in a resort view again and kept hearing beeping, and worried about PL views, etc - I would be pretty disappointed.   Even though the rooms are nice, it doesn't make up for those annoyances.  i'm going to bring this up in the next owner update, and I think this strongly needs to be communicated to Vistana as they could easily resolve the beeping issue, IMO.   

It's a gorgeous resort (IMO) overall, and some they can fix (beeps) but some they can't (views of PL).   If they can fix the ones they can it will make for an better experience for all. 

Darius


----------



## farsighted99 (Oct 7, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> We spent no time on the Nanea balcony (unlike our WKORV stays).
> Mainly because it wasn’t conducive due to overall noise (and occasional smell).
> 
> The lack of counter space was an issue. In fact, it lead us to cook less often (that and the BBQs were quite a distance away. Just making coffee took up the only usable counter space.
> ...


 
Turns out we loved the kitchen/pantry/dining table, etc.  Didn't use the lanai balcony very much because it was more fun at the beach/pool.

The soaking tub, however, is another story. You are right, a waste of space.  And that folding door keeping the bathroom and tub separated from the bedroom; well, I'd rather they gave more space to the bedroom.  Pretty stupid design...  we used to tub to hang out swim suits out to dry.

The 2-bedroom unit is quite nice however.  Will be glad to go there again in a year or two...


----------



## lily28 (Oct 7, 2018)

If I stay at Nanea via II trade, do I need to pay for parking? I remember I don’t have to pay while staying at Wkorv before


----------



## purpledog25 (Nov 25, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> I was in same boat (busy life, little vacationing) for years - and bought Vacation from SVO (VSE) - luckily I found TUG in time (Dec 2015) and rescinded $70K WKORVN OF (now $20K?)  - and bought multiple resale Westin VOIs - we love them and have great vacations.  It can be done w/o buying from the Developer.
> We are about to enjoy 17 nites on Kauai, and then 19 in Maui in Sept.
> Always try and make the most out of the vacation purchase - regardless.
> Enjoy.


Are there different benefits to buying from the developer vs resale? We just rescinded from buying from the developer (Nanea) and our sales person talked us out of it buying resale.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 25, 2018)

purpledog25 said:


> Are there different benefits to buying from the developer vs resale? We just rescinded from buying from the developer (Nanea) and our sales person talked us out of it buying resale.



Congrats on rescinding
Rescind
Research
Resale

Plenty of great resales out there - read this forum (Research).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 1, 2018)

Of course he talked you out of it - no commission for the sales person if you buy resale.

I would not buy at Nanea from the developer or resale, because it's a voluntary resort, that means that if you decide to sell it, the Staroptions to not transfer to the new owner, and that kills the resale value

Consider buying at Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas - 2 doors down, where you *DO* get Staroptions when you buy resale, and the *maintenance fee is lower*.

But don't jump into another purchase - hang around with us and do your homework first:

*What to buy questions: * https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/what-to-buy-questions-for-newbies.208742/


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 8, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> Nanea Shuttle Noise - Reverse Beeping
> (with highway background)
> 
> 
> ...




OMG. I’m here now, in a 2-bed ocean view on the top floor near the back and I CAN HEAR THE SHUTTLE BEEPING IN BED WITH WINDOWS CLOSED AND A/C ON. This will be the singular reason this resort is last on my list for Maui in future. Simply absurd. Proves they don’t care.

Speaking of not caring...when I checked in it was suggested I pay an extra $150 per night for a unit closer to the beach since it’s such a great deal when normally priced $1000 per night, or $500 upgrade (yes, she said both amounts in the same sentence). Not pleased at the fake smile, “thanks for your loyalty” (and yet no loyalty in exchange...), etc. Disappointed in front desk staff training.

Unit itself is quite nice, tho why would they have a 2-bed unit with only one safe? That just seems cheap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 8, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> OMG. I’m here now, in a 2-bed ocean view on the top floor near the back and I CAN HEAR THE SHUTTLE BEEPING IN BED WITH WINDOWS CLOSED AND A/C ON. This will be the singular reason this resort is last on my list for Maui in future. Simply absurd. Proves they don’t care.
> 
> Speaking of not caring...when I checked in it was suggested I pay an extra $150 per night for a unit closer to the beach since it’s such a great deal when normally priced $1000 per night, or $500 upgrade (yes, she said both amounts in the same sentence). Not pleased at the fake smile, “thanks for your loyalty” (and yet no loyalty in exchange...), etc. Disappointed in front desk staff training.
> 
> ...



Ridiculous- right? Every 20 mins or so...
They offered to move us - but we were settled in. It did get us out and about more.
(perhaps Sales could use that...)
We ended up in a 2Bd although our Promo was for 1Bd.  I suspect the lack of 1Bd (?).

That moving wall for the the MasterBed/Bath is also bad for those that need to go in middle of night.
Also, that Bath is poorly placed.
IMO


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 9, 2018)

Is there any chance we can make a list of the unit numbers most likely to be affected by this?  I'm terribly worried now as I am sending my sister and her family next February.  Booked Nanea only because they had to change dates and by the time we went to book only Nanea was available.  I know they'll have a great time, but now worried if they end up in a unit with the beeping!  If I could flag for them the room numbers they could at least preemptively ask for something else when they check in if they're assigned to one of these.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 9, 2018)

ocdb8r said:


> Is there any chance we can make a list of the unit numbers most likely to be affected by this?  I'm terribly worried now as I am sending my sister and her family next February.  Booked Nanea only because they had to change dates and by the time we went to book only Nanea was available.  I know they'll have a great time, but now worried if they end up in a unit with the beeping!  If I could flag for them the room numbers they could at least preemptively ask for something else when they check in if they're assigned to one of these.



Look at Nanea Resort map - villas looking at PL or at corner where shuttle turns around.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 9, 2018)

ocdb8r said:


> Is there any chance we can make a list of the unit numbers most likely to be affected by this?  I'm terribly worried now as I am sending my sister and her family next February.  Booked Nanea only because they had to change dates and by the time we went to book only Nanea was available.  I know they'll have a great time, but now worried if they end up in a unit with the beeping!  If I could flag for them the room numbers they could at least preemptively ask for something else when they check in if they're assigned to one of these.



They moved us to a better unit closer to the pool. I now hear other noises but no shuttle beeping, so I’m pleased. I suspect if you try for close to the pool you’ll be far enough away from the shuttle to not hear it. I’d suggest placing that request now.

Also, it’s apparent that they have received significant feedback about this issue. This must continue. All owners should express their disbelief that the plans for this resort contained such an obvious oversight and needs to be fixed. This will likely require some adjustment to the entrance road to permit the shuttle to turn around without backing up, and be expensive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 9, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> Look at Nanea Resort map - villas looking at PL or at corner where shuttle turns around.



I’d suggest that the noise goes much further than you think.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dss (Dec 10, 2018)

For what's it worth, we did an owners tour a few weeks ago, and after the perfunctory walk through the property, and politely listening/declining the latest pitch, they brought in the "closer" who was really not taking no for an answer. I finally had to tell her "I'm sorry, but to begin, you made Nanea voluntary. It makes zero sense for me to purchase something from you that who value is going to evaporate by 80% (??? I was guessing) as soon as I sign." She kept pushing back even after that so I had to resort to the shuttle noise complaints, lack of lock-offs and associated lower occupancy totals, and higher MF's, etc... when compared to WKORV before she yielded. We actually really like the property and the 3bd OF units (though as noted, the pool area felt really compressed), but I felt like I had to resort to a full airing of grievances in order to escape the owners update.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Dec 10, 2018)

ocdb8r said:


> Is there any chance we can make a list of the unit numbers most likely to be affected by this?  I'm terribly worried now as I am sending my sister and her family next February.  Booked Nanea only because they had to change dates and by the time we went to book only Nanea was available.  I know they'll have a great time, but now worried if they end up in a unit with the beeping!  If I could flag for them the room numbers they could at least preemptively ask for something else when they check in if they're assigned to one of these.



I think I was the first to mention this so I'm glad it isn't just me, and I don't even have the best of hearing (or so my wife tells me )

I'd say it definitely impacts all the outward facing units in Buildings 2, 3 and 5 and probably 1 and 6 also to a lesser extent. Not sure about the inward facing units but if it impacts those it would be the units close to the corner of 2 and 3. (There is a good map from DavidnRobin on page 4 of this thread)


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 15, 2018)

My first week at Nanea complete, though I had previously visited several times since the opening. A few observations:

1. The 2-bed unit was quite nice, with superior living room furniture as compared to WKORV (IMO). I especially liked the chair, and the full size coffee table with the soft ottomans beneath.

2. The TV is at a much better height in the living room. This is not important, but nice to see...especially compared to the absurdity of many resorts installing it above a fireplace or higher up (such as WDW and countless Marriott resorts).

3. The kitchen, as reported numerous times, is lacking counter space. We dealt with it just fine, but used the table as prep area. I did enjoy the more openness of the room without the dedicated kitchen space.

4. The second bathroom has a tub/shower combo, which I thought unfortunate. WKORV is much better in this regard, with a separate shower and tub. 

5. I disliked the entrance door directly on the hallway, as we could hear conversations of those who passed by the unit, doors closing, etc...similar to many hotels and unlike WKORV.

6. We heard there is a current labor shortage on Maui. I hope this explains some of the subpar service we received at the resort, while at other times it was excellent. Two times we received attitude and indifference from the hostess at the restaurant (and it was from two different people), once to the point that my friend and I were uncomfortable so we left and ate elsewhere (and we had a free breakfast coupon!). Then, we had issues with the wait staff understanding the free breakfast coupons we received, and one day no problem and the next an argument about it. I did have a great conversation with the chef and two (three?) of the management, all of whom were excellent, understanding and gave the impression that the resort is well run. Unfortunately, that impression didn’t pass down to the staff.

7. The shuttle beeping. Oh, the beeping! So stupid, so silly, so PREDICTABLE, and yet it’s been 1.5 years since they opened and they haven’t done anything about the problem yet. 

8. The pool area feels cramped as compared to the others. Many rows of chairs in confined areas with limited room for walking. Complete indifference of families respecting the adult spa and allowing their kids in, as expected.

9. Lots of wasted space, not dissimilar to WKORV-N.

10. The parking lot requires a key card for entry. It’s far from many rooms.

I would return on another II exchange if the others aren’t available  but will not use SOs for a stay here. As I posted earlier, I enjoy WKORV and WKORV-N more. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 15, 2018)

We checked into Nanea yesterday after a week at WKORV.  I agree with Ken555's thoughts outlined above (except item 5 on staffing; we have had only minimal interaction with staff so far, but all of it has been positive).

We lucked out on room assignment; we are in 7107; we face Honua Kai and have an empty water retention pond separating us from them).  No beeping buses.  We are here on an Interval exchange and after Ken's and David's comments about beeping buses and parking lot views, I would not take that risk again.  Especially considering the odds of a really bad room assignment because there are a whole lot of really bad rooms (think building 4 at WKORV, but more bad units and with a view of a multi-story parking garage instead of a street level parking lot).

The kitchen has about 2.5 feet of counter space total; perhaps we are oddballs but we use our kitchen.  I'm sure the reduced kitchen followed surveys and focus groups, and for those who don't cook much, it is more than adequate.  The first floor units have extra large lanais with two chaises lounges and a dinner table for six (the upper units only have the table for six).  The living room has pieces of furniture that function as a dresser and as a closet -- a welcome relief to the guest stuck sleeping there.  The rooms, the furniture, the feeling are typically Westin.

I would consider owning OF here on a resale when resale prices come down, but I would not recommend purchasing Resort View.  Too much view risk.  ymmv


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 16, 2018)

I just counted the number of villas with the dreaded parking structure view:  38 facing the Nanea parking structure and another 28 facing the Honua Kai parking structure.  The latter aren't _as_ bad, but we don't travel to Hawaii to look at parking structures.

Nanea has 390 units.  ~50 units are ocean front (with stunning views), leaving about 340 Resort View units.  This means that about 20% (66/340) of all Resort View units have parking structure views.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 16, 2018)

vacationtime1 said:


> I just counted the number of villas with the dreaded parking structure view:  38 facing the Nanea parking structure and another 28 facing the Honua Kai parking structure.  The latter aren't _as_ bad, but we don't travel to Hawaii to look at parking structures.
> 
> Nanea has 390 units.  ~50 units are ocean front (with stunning views), leaving about 340 Resort View units.  This means that about 20% (66/340) of all Resort View units have parking structure views.



Worse, most of those (perhaps not floor 5/6) are WORSE views than the WORKV parking lot views we have discussed long before I became a TUG member some ~13 years ago. Many of these Nanea units look at a parking structure without any Mountain View at all.

It’s really a horrible design, at least for those units. I suspect they just didn’t have enough land.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

